# Which web site maker?



## starprince (Apr 2, 2006)

Hello,

Because of limited funds I am going to attempt to make my own webpage.

I am torn between yahoo and citymaker. If anyone has any experience with either, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

It would be cheaper to find someone to make your website for you, with a shopping cart program, or with paypal shopping cart, than to pay those rediculous fees that yahoo stores charges.

Maybe you could buy a template that you like for the paypal shopping cart, and modify it. There are alot of paypal templates for sale. google it.


----------



## starprince (Apr 2, 2006)

I do not understand when you say they are expensive they only charge you for hosting which comes out to about $120 a year and the other site charges around $200 for that same time frame.


----------



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

have you ever thought about opening a yahoo store? It isnt really a WYSIWYG editor but its really nifty if you are deciding to open up an eccomerce site while maintaining a professional image. THere are templates to choose from and a large following for yahoo stores.

I believe there is a one time setup fee and a small monthly charge, but that includes your webspace and hosting as well. I set one up for a client a long long time ago so I'm a bit rusty with my knowledge of it. Just wanted to throw that option out there for ya.


----------

